# 25 Cent Grills at Aldi's



## Braz (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## kruizer (Jul 5, 2019)

Now you've given me an inspiration. I am not sure I could get it in my car though.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 5, 2019)

Invention is the mother of necessity........


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 5, 2019)

That's just....Awesome!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 5, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 5, 2019)

That's some "redneck" smokin there.


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 5, 2019)

Just remember to season it first before cooking on it.


----------

